# China tour 2018: Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen*

Bicycle resting in the bushes


Water riser surrounded by flowers


Nighttime in Shekou


Lighting of the Merchants Tower in Shekou


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shekou, Shenzhen*

Dining establishments at Sea World




Small electric bicycle parked on the pavement


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shekou, Shenzhen*

Yet another good reason to visit China... KFC. In China it's just really really good 

French Fries are perfect


So is the iced tea drink with lemon and lime


And even the Zinger


More to come


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen*

The following part is about climbing one of Shenzhen's better known mountains, the 336 meter Dananshan. Not a real (or rather not tall ) mountain but definitely a must for anyone visiting Shenzhen. Decent exercise and great views from the top provided that the weather won't suck as it unfortunately did this time.

Map with a red arrow indicating where Dananshan mountain is


But first, a bicycle in the bushes. In fact, not one but two. Typical view in Shenzhen


Path towards Dananshan mountain


Warning signs about what you should not do while climbing. Basically don't eat poisonous stuff and you should be ok. You can do it afterwards apparently


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dananshan Mountain, Shenzhen*

Climbing means going up the stairs, lots of stairs


650 stairs...


1000 stairs and so on. You get the idea


Signage is adequate and informative enough


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dananshan Mountain, Shenzhen*

One of the main attractions of climbing Dananshan is of course the view. It's a perfact spot to observe the construction of Qianhai which is probably the largest urban development in the world today


Expressway (built a few of years ago) crossing Qianhai bay


Another cluster of skyscrapers rising in Qianhai


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dananshan Mountain, Shenzhen*

Qianhai


The new Shekou ferry terminal


Shekou


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dananshan Mountain, Shenzhen*

Closer view of Shekou


Private housing and low rise properties. I would imagine this should be an expensive area to live and buy property in


A short video of Danan Mountain


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Perfect exposure for the trail photos. Browsing these felt like being actually there. I can almost smell the faint scent of the leaves, earth.

Did you use a different lens to capture the urbanity below or was the mountain that close to the built-up areas?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Qianhai!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dananshan Mountain*

Continuing after a break


Going down from Danan Mountain. Lots of lush greenery all around







School buses parked on a side road


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen*

Maintenance truck for those share-bikes. Not sure if they're really coping. Certainly doesn't look so judging by all those broken bikes littering the city


After an exhausting walk around Danan Mountain there is nothing better than KFC to regain those lost calories


KFC Chicken with potato mash. KFC is significantly different from what I've seen in Europe (UK at least). More variety and more locally adapted recipes. KFC in China is pretty good in my opinion


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Shekou walk*

I continue my exploration of Shenzhen. Below is a map of the approximate route I took on that particular evening. Walked from the Southern part of Shekou towards Houhai




Housinig estates along Wanghai Road which is the main road along the coast facing Shenzhen Bay. These are the older housing developments built in the early 2000's with lots of shops and restaurants on the ground floor and generally busy streetlife taking place as you can see in the below photo


Shekou is known as the main location for expats. I guess this bar is trying to attract the British crowd. Or perhaps is run by a Brit who came up with the name


Delivery e-bikes. One thing that you'll see alot of in Shenzhen is delivery scooters and other means of delivery transport. Deliveries of all kinds of things taking place 24/7 at a scale and intensity like nowhere else on earth


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Some newly built/upgraded pedestrian infrastructure along Shenzhen Bay


A collection of newly built and U/C apartments. I am guessing these should be fairly expensive due to their location which is among the prime spots in the city






Some interesting-looking lowrise apartments


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Again, some very new state of the art pedestrian infrastructure which is connected to the wider network of public paths and parks along the Shenzhen Bay


Bicycle


Marching lesson


More apartments


Street level next to the new highrise residential development


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Continued. Walk along Shenzhen Bay coast

Hong Kong on the other side of the bay



Highrise residential developments I walked by previously


Drinking water foountains


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Lovely lighting design


Some 'Friendly tips'


Shenzhen Bay Bridge connecting Shenzhen to Hong Kong (opened in 2007)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Under the Shenzhen Bay Bride


Pedestrian infrastructure has been developed all along the coast of Shenzhen Bay




China Resources Headquarters


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shenzhen. Walk along Shenzhen Bay*

Some weird solution on a sidewalk. I would guess this is to prevent cyclists from cycling? Or perhaps to control the crowds in some way? My only question is how are people in wheelchairs are meant to pass this?


A strange desolate walkway where nobody seems to ever walk


Shenzhen Bay Sports Center




China Resources Headquarters and surrounding U/C (likely built by now) projects


----------

